# New tool case



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, I haven't been able to get much time in the shop over the past month. With work and demonstrating at the Hamilton Woodworking show, my shop time has really been decreased. I started this little tool case about a month ago, but this weekend was the only time that I have really been able to put some work into it. It's not finished yet, but I thought that I would post the progress so far so that you guys don't forget who I am. :laughing:

































Thanks for looking.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

It's a beaut, of course that's no surprise. Is that for your shop, or someone else?
--Matt


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

What a beautiful case. Sure beats the look of a simple plywood one (even those look good). You've got style Kenbo.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

haugerm said:


> It's a beaut, of course that's no surprise. Is that for your shop, or someone else?
> --Matt


 
This one is for me. I hate plastic tool cases and I wanted to take a break from some other work that I have been doing and get back to simple table saw joinery. This project has been a blast to make so far. I'm not done, but will be soon.


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like walnut and maple? What joinery did you use?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I will trade my Magnetic Bracelet for that. Even Trade it's Perfect

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's sweet ken. Nice job.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Stilts said:


> Looks like walnut and maple? What joinery did you use?


 
It is indeed maple and walnut which happens to be my favourite combination of woods. As far as the joinery, the case was simple dado and rabbet box joints and the drawer were even more simple with rabbet joinery. Nothing special. Just a ton of fun.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks good Ken, but surprisingly like oldmacnuts bread box. You guys been sharing ideas?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice. I like the look of the doors and contrasting woods.


----------



## Lancer33 (Dec 9, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> Looks good Ken, but surprisingly like oldmacnuts bread box. You guys been sharing ideas?


lol.

Id love to collaborate with Ken any day.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That's one fine looking piece of furniture for your tools.:yes:


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice case Ken :thumbsup:

Why am I not surprised.:thumbsup:


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nicely done Ken. I know the feeling about not being in the shop for a spell. 

The whole idea of storage is beginning to catch my attention, and this looks like a fine way to get a start.

Keep up the fine work.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks very ice! Is it made to suit any special tools or just general storage? Will there be shelves in the doors too? I can see some grooves in the sides.


----------



## AJS (Jan 29, 2012)

Real quality Ken.

looks fantastic !! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice. As usual. It's going to look sweet finished. Why are all of my shop-made shop devices so utilitarian and yours so beautiful and artistic? Probably with your skill level being so much higher than mine one could expect no less.


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd have to buy nicer tools if I had a chest like that to put them in. Beautiful work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> surprisingly like oldmacnuts bread box. You guys been sharing ideas?


:laughing: I never noticed that until you said it. I did the doors like that to try and save a piece of 8/4 maple that had some serious checking. I was able to save it but inadvertantly imitate oldman's breadbox. You know what they say, "imitation is the best form of flattery."





> Id love to collaborate with Ken any day.


Right back at ya Oldmancuts. I sometimes wish that i lived closer to some of you guys. Putting all of our skills together in one place, we could really rip out some gorgeous stuff.




> Is it made to suit any special tools or just general storage? Will there be shelves in the doors too? I can see some grooves in the sides.


This is actually built for a Dremel tool and it's accessories. There will be bit trays that slide in and out of the doors. I just haven't made them yet. I found this design in an online magazine from a few years ago. They called for plywood and hardboard. I just couldn't do it so I broke out the walnut and maple. :thumbsup:



> Why are all of my shop-made shop devices so utilitarian and yours so beautiful and artistic? Probably with your skill level being so much higher than mine one could expect no less.


Nonsense. My skill level is nothing special and I have seen you knock out some seriously fantastic looking projects. This is not a project of skill, this is just about a guys with a little too much time on his hands this past weekend and a little more patience than he knows what to do with. 


Thanks for the kind words guys, it's not even finished and you guys make me feel like a million buck. You're the best.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ken that is really sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks So much Ken enjoy the Bracelet 










Before 











After

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice Ken. My Dremel is jealous!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, sorry for the delay guys, but this one is finally finished and hanging on the wall. Here's the final product.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Another A+ job, Ken. Seems like you've been busy.


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Ken,

She looks just super. Would you post us some pics when you fill'er up with stuff. Just to show perspective view.:smile:

Thanks for sharing your talents. 

This could be a fine jewelry box.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Brink said:


> Another A+ job, Ken. Seems like you've been busy.


He has been busy it seems. I was starting to worry about and miss Ken. It seems like he disappeared on us for awhile there. 

I almost PM'ed you a few days ago, Ken. But then I saw a post of yours around here somewhere. The tool cabinet came out very nice. Now fill'er up!


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I sometimes wish that i lived closer to some of you guys. Putting all of our skills together in one place, we could really rip out some gorgeous stuff.


I'd just like to live closer to some of you guys so I could possibly learn a fraction of what you know how to do!

Beautiful cabinet! Nice work, Ken. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That is most awesome Zen Master Kenbo. Seeing work like this is why I'm here. Thanks.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Would it be wrong to say "I hate you, but in a very respectfully envious way"??? Another outstanding job! I take it you used some of your last-fall purchased Walnut. I'll take the leftovers off your hands.... :thumbsup:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Whenever Ken says "nothin' special" we know we're in for a treat.

Very very nice Ken.

You continue to inspire.

Jeff


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice, Kenbo. Maple and walnut. Works great with ice cream too!


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice tool storage, Ken:thumbsup:

thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

One of these days I'll learn to stop clicking on your threads. They only serve to show how inadequate I am. :laughing:


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

That is TOO fine!!


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Beautiful and function, man. Great job as per usual.
--Matt


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Looks awesome and nice selection of woods. You build awesome stuff. Great job.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

That is so nice Ken. I remember building drawers with bottoms like that for my Journeyman practical exam on a tool chest.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice...Does your shop keep growing to accept new furniture? I need a shop like that.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks even better on the wall. What finish did you use?








 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

burkhome said:


> Nice...Does your shop keep growing to accept new furniture? I need a shop like that.


 
Doesn't keep growing. In fact, sometimes I think it's shrinking. I definitely have to keep moving things around.





> Looks even better on the wall. What finish did you use?


Thanks. It's hung on the wall with a cleat and I used a couple of coats of wipe on poly which was a pita with all of the inside corners and nooks a crannys. I should take a picture to show the inside of the drawers. I lined them with the same felt that I used for the machinest chest that I made a while back.
Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## tator234 (Nov 6, 2008)

Forget you :no::no::no::no: GR8 WORK


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> I should take a picture to show the inside of the drawers. I lined them with the same felt that I used for the machinest chest that I made a while back.
> Thanks for the kind words guys.


So, I take it that you applied no finish to the drawers, and just applied felt? If so, did you do the inside sides and the bottom?








 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> So, I take it that you applied no finish to the drawers, and just applied felt? If so, did you do the inside sides and the bottom?


All surfaces have 2 coats of wipe on poly. The inside of the drawers and the bottoms of the drawers also got 2 coats. I used felt in the bottom of the drawers to pad some of the accessories that will be going in there.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> All surfaces have 2 coats of wipe on poly. The inside of the drawers and the bottoms of the drawers also got 2 coats. I used felt in the bottom of the drawers to pad some of the accessories that will be going in there.



As a note, and a suggestion, I don't use an oil base finish on the inside of drawers. It takes a long while to cure, and will likely stink long after it dries. If I was still shooting lacquer, that's what I would use. So, I use WB polyurethane, which makes for a very durable finish.

For the drawer bottom, felt is good, and if it's glued down, can get worn and tough to replace. If it's not glued, it gets all bunched up (at least mine would).:yes: I've been using that mesh rubberized shelf liner stuff, like this.









 







.


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice job Ken. :thumbsup: That came out really nicely.


----------

